# Hauptstutbuch Norette/Charming Boy



## milz88 (30 April 2012)

Does anyone know how I can find out more about a mare called Haptstutbuch Norette, I understand that Hauptstutbuch translates as Head or Main Studbook in German but how can I find out more about this mare in particular.

I have been able to find out some information about the stallion on Allbreed pedigree query but does anyone know anything further?

Thanks


----------



## Achal theke (30 April 2012)

The various German breeding associations have their own studbooks (Hauptstutbücher). 

Which sign has Norette? Hanover, Oldenburg, Holstein or other?


----------



## milz88 (30 April 2012)

I am very new to German breeding and how they do things.

The Dam is Oldenburg and the Sire is Holstein but the offspring has an Oldenburg passport, and has a marking that looks alot more like an 8 than the Oldenburg brand.


----------



## crabbymare (30 April 2012)

Is she your mare? if so what is her registration number as she can be traced through that otherwise the sire of her dam would perhaps give people a better idea of how to help you.


----------



## milz88 (1 May 2012)

Ok thanks Crabbymare, I am going to hold fire until later this afternoon as she isn't mine at the moment!


----------



## Achal theke (1 May 2012)

Ask the Oldenburg Association. Unfortunately, the stud books are not online.

burger.katrin@oldenburger-pferde.com

I'm sure, they will help you.


----------



## milz88 (2 May 2012)

Sire of Dam is Noble Champion- Oldenburg. I have found out quite a bit about her sire Charming Boy and it all seems very positive. 

I will have a go at finding out more about the dam, I understand Hauptstutbuch is the highest grading of German mare?


----------



## Achal theke (2 May 2012)

You're right. In the "Hauptstutbuch" mares only be registered which the origin is recognized over 4 generations.


----------

